# Pocket hole screws...



## CNC Creations (1 Apr 2021)

Hi Guys...

New to the Forum so please be gentle.

We've just invested in a new, yet to arrive, pocket hole machine to add extra value to our cabinet/carcass manufacturing service to bespoke kitchen manufacturers. My question is... can anyone recommend a supplier of good quality pocket hole screws.

Many thanks...

Paul


----------



## robgul (1 Apr 2021)

I've bought quite a lot from Trend (usually via their ebay shop which seems to be cheaper than buying from their website) - and the other brand that people rave about is Kreg.


----------



## CNC Creations (1 Apr 2021)

Thank you, I'll take a look at both options.


----------



## mikej460 (1 Apr 2021)

If you are going to use a lot of them you may be better sourcing from abroad e.g. China but allow a long lead time!


----------



## Nelsun (1 Apr 2021)

...and get torx ones. The square Robertsons ones are a royal pain in the seat squasher; aligning the bit in tight spaces is a faff and said bits round off over time.


----------



## AES (2 Apr 2021)

+1. Although I like my Kreg very much (K4 model) the Robertson square drive screws from Kreg are a royal PITA, and even the special driver from Kreg does wear out (round over) after a time. I think that in UK either Trend or Triton do a pocket hole jig which is all metal, so maybe better than Kreg. They have screws too but not sure what drive head they have.


----------



## Spectric (2 Apr 2021)

I would say the Kreg screws are better than the other brands but the square drivers are easy damaged, and also wear too quickly. The larger Kreg HD screws with a slightly larger square are somewhat better.


----------



## AES (2 Apr 2021)

Spectric said:


> I would say the Kreg screws are better than the other brands but the square drivers are easy damaged, and also wear too quickly. The larger Kreg HD screws with a slightly larger square are somewhat better.




Yeah, could be you're right Spectric. I've never tried any PH screws other than Kreg's own. Do you know if anyone makes PH screws with a different drive (torx, Pozi, etc) please?


----------



## Spectric (2 Apr 2021)

Hi

Unfortunately we seem to be stuck with the square drive, but you are not stuck with the driver. There are other better brands of bit that can be used but restricted due to the length required. Now Trend screws are not as good but I am looking at their square drivers Square Drive - Trend Direct UK and also Rockler do a quality range just finding supplier.


----------



## AES (2 Apr 2021)

Thanks for that mate.


----------



## PeteHB (2 Apr 2021)

Look at the Axminster ones torque drive easy to get hold of.


----------



## Distinterior (2 Apr 2021)

I've used Axminster's PH screws....They're fine, never had any problems with the Torx head stripping.


----------



## manglitter (2 Apr 2021)

I have used the square drive screws from both kreg and Triton, there doesn't appear to be any difference in quality. 

We now get our pocket hole screws from Hafële - perfectly fine and POZI DRIVE!


----------



## Mickjay (2 Apr 2021)

I've used plenty of Titman Edge screws from Everytool.co.uk. Still square drive though but ok with a decent bit.


----------



## Chippymint (3 Apr 2021)

I use a combination of Trend (from Trend Direct) and Kreg (Applelby Woodturnings). Both screws are great but I prefer the Pan heads as they seem to seat better and there is more metal around the square. The main problem with all of these is that the driver wears on the corners. Keep an eye on this and replace it at the first sign of wear and problems should be minimised.


----------



## AES (3 Apr 2021)

Yes gents, I think Robertsons fall into the category of "love 'em or hate 'em"! 

While I don't exactly hate them myself, as has been said by several posters above, the weak point is that the torque is only transmitted through 4 quite small corners, and as also said above, an awful lot therefore depends on the condition of the driver, which I've found do wear quite quickly, even Kreg's own. Entirely personal but I do much prefer either Pozi, or even better, Torx.


----------



## BHwoodworking (3 Apr 2021)

the woodspur torx screws i find the best


----------



## Spectric (3 Apr 2021)

I thought woodspur were an Axminster brand of cs wood screws, a countersunk wood screw is no good for pocket holes as you need the flat under face to pull the joint together and not try to split the wood.


----------



## AES (4 Apr 2021)

Agree that C/S screws are for me anyway, a definite NO for PH joints.


----------

